# DTS-HD enters the streaming world



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The momentum to move away from physical disc formats has been further strengthened by a recent announcement that DTS, a premier audio solutions developer, will soon offer streaming capabilities of DTS-HD surround sound. DTS-HD is a well known high performance audio codec that is currently found on more than 75 percent of Blu-ray disc releases in 5.1 and 7.1 formats. This move is being made in collaboration with consumer electronics manufacturer Samsung and Best Buy’s CinemaNow video streaming service that runs on a Rovi technology platform.

"Streaming has a very bright future and we are excited about collaborating with Samsung, Rovi and the services it powers—such as Best Buy's CinemaNow—to deliver an unrivaled audio experience to consumers," said Brian Towne, chief operating officer and executive vice president at DTS. 








Newly shipped 2013 models of internet-ready Samsung smart TVs will arrive with the latest CinemaNow app that will allow for streaming of nearly 4,000 movies with DTS-HD audio from CinemaNow’s movie library. DTS says that a firmware update for previously purchased 2013 Samsung products will be available soon. Ultimately, DTS does not want this technology to be limited to Samsung and CinemaNow products. DTS says it is currently exploring distribution of its DTS-HD audio experience to other manufacturers and streaming services.

While touted as being a premier audio experience, the streaming DTS-HD version will only deliver consumers 5.1 surround sound via a technology called DTS Express. Express (an altered version of the DTS-HD Master Audio codec) has been used for secondary audio and BD Live Blu-ray disc content. To put this in perspective, Master Audio offers a lossless bit-for-bit encoding at a variable bit rate of about 1.5 to 24.5 Mbps while Express offers a rate between 192 and 512 Kbps. DTS says Express offers the ability to adapt to varying internet connection speeds to insure users experience consistent audio quality.

"We are committed to delivering the industry's most immersive streaming audio solutions, and believe that consumers will appreciate the engaging entertainment experience that DTS-HD surround sound brings to their living rooms,"said Towne.

This announcement should come as no surprise to home theater enthusiasts. It’s clear that manufacturers, movie rental companies, and consumers are enthusiastic about products that improve their wireless viewing experience. Over the past several years Roku, Apple, and Boxee have all released popular stand-alone video streaming products. Smart TVs and other consumer electronics products like Blu-ray players and gaming consoles also offer consumers applications that provide access to on-line streaming services. And, more recently, giants Amazon and Microsoft have both been rumored to be developing box-top products of their own. The real question remains, can these products ultimately deliver a true high definition experience without minimized audio and video quality due to streaming limitations? Time will only tell.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Seems that the bit rate is about the same as Dolby Digital. That has to result in a hit in sound quality.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I won't be satisfied until BD quality is streaming... I guess it's a step in the right direction though.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Todd Anderson said:


> I won't be satisfied until BD quality is streaming... I guess it's a step in the right direction though.


Agree


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

The US will have to step up standard internet speeds before I will consider streaming anything over the net. The top 10 shows South Korea being the fastest at an average 17.5 mbps. The US didn't make the list. So all is for naught here with DTS if the internet bandwidth can't handle it. The article http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...-countries-akamai_n_1467892.html#slide=925130 for your morning read.


----------



## canton160 (May 12, 2013)

The arrival of h265 will going to accelerate the streaming availability of dts-hd, because it allows to reduce the bandwidth in 40% compared with h.264.

The quality of the video streaming will also benefict with h265, it will allow a higher compress video and maintain the same quality.

The picture quality of any streaming service, will depends of the hardware that plays it, and how much "quality" the Rental service will provide.

Streaming uncompressed BD 1:1 with hd audio from my NAS, im getting average of 60mbps for 2D and 85/90 mbps for 3D it still very high numbers to any rental service.
While rental from ATV3 with DolbyD the streaming is about 12mbps.

Streaming dts-hd is allways good news for everyone, one more step in the right direction.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Shouldn't this article be titled DTS enters the streaming world? DTS-HD is a particular format from the DTS company and is still only available on blu-ray. This just sounds like the version of DTS that was available on DVD but limited to 5.1.

I guess it is a step in the right direction but I am still not excited about it.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

typ44q said:


> Shouldn't this article be titled DTS enters the streaming world? DTS-HD is a particular format from the DTS company and is still only available on blu-ray.


DTS-HD Master Audio is the codec on blu-ray discs. DTS is using the DTS-HD designation to label several different categories of delivery... one of which is the MA that we all look for on BDs... in the case of streaming, they are delivering DTS-HD encoded content, at least so they say! ;-)


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Todd Anderson said:


> DTS-HD Master Audio is the codec on blu-ray discs. DTS is using the DTS-HD designation to label several different categories of delivery... one of which is the MA that we all look for on BDs... in the case of streaming, they are delivering DTS-HD encoded content, at least so they say! ;-)


gotcha, forgot about the Master Audio part opssign:

I know eventually these codecs (audio and video) will get to the point where they offer the same if not better quality than what is currently available on bluray but for now I am perfectly content with buying and renting blurays to get the best possible quality.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I am in complete agreement with you. The only medium in our movie room is Blu-ray... Anything less, audio or video, just doesn't cut it.

I hope that physical formats like BD stick around long enough to allow streaming technology to catch-up!!


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Todd Anderson said:


> I am in complete agreement with you. The only medium in our movie room is Blu-ray... Anything less, audio or video, just doesn't cut it.
> 
> I hope that physical formats like BD stick around long enough to allow streaming technology to catch-up!!


BD media here as well although I will still pickup the odd DTS-ES 6.1 DVD if it isn't cost prohibitive.


----------

